# New to me Jeep TJ 4.0



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Thinking about throwing a plow on her. Any suggestions? Thanks. FF


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey nice snag! Looks much like mine! Attached pic shows the org. 6.5' Meyer. Since had custom 7' mouldboard made - kept all hardware. What year (auto, engine, etc)? How's frame rust! 
I've run Meyer for last 30+ years - not for any reason, other than just got started on them - on my 1st truck. Pumps *very finicky" tho - n *NEVER* put trans fluid in them - ONLY Meyer M1 fluid, and flush system at least once a year. Ask me how I know.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

She's a 99 4.0 auto. 70K miles. Frame is solid except for behind the passenger front wheel. Have the patch section lined up for install.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice looking Jeep.
I'm partial to V plows. I have a BOSS UTV plow on my YJ.
Take a look at some of @theplowmeister threads.
There's also a thread on Western Impact on Jeeps.
You'll love the Jeep in tight spots.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Nice. My Wife wants one. Every one. I mean everyone I looked at had the frame rot. Some of the owners did not even know until I pointed it out. The company in Rhode Island makes the kits but there is someone on CL getting frames down south and selling them up here. Nice jeep.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

TJS said:


> Nice. My Wife wants one. Every one. I mean everyone I looked at had the frame rot. Some of the owners did not even know until I pointed it out. The company in Rhode Island makes the kits but there is someone on CL getting frames down south and selling them up here. Nice jeep.


I bought my YJ from a guy who moved to WI from NC. The frame was spotless. In fact, ther body on it looks better than most TJs.
There are lots of Jeeps in AZ. You might wanna look there.
Does your wife plow snow?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

TJS said:


> Nice. My Wife wants one. Every one. I mean everyone I looked at had the frame rot. Some of the owners did not even know until I pointed it out. The company in Rhode Island makes the kits but there is someone on CL getting frames down south and selling them up here. Nice jeep.


I looked at a few a while back. Same thing frame rot. I showed them, and they still wanted crazy money. Toyota changed a ton of frames. Wonder why Jeep never had to.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

TJS said:


> . The company in Rhode Island makes the kits


Do you have any info? Buddy has one and his is rotten


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> Toyota changed a ton of frames. Wonder why Jeep never had to.


I guess Jeep never got sued because no one in their right mind would expect a domestic to last more than 4 years


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> I looked at a few a while back. Same thing frame rot. I showed them, and they still wanted crazy money. Toyota changed a ton of frames. Wonder why Jeep never had to.


That Toyota deal was insane. A buddy of mine had an old Tundra. They replaced the frame, brake lines, etc. The dealer told him it was a $10,000 fix. Even after the work was done, the truck was probably worth at best $3000. They wouldn't cash out either. He would have crushed it if they gave him $5000.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

dieselss said:


> Do you have any info? Buddy has one and his is rotten


autorust.com called safe t cap $$ or something like that.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

There's another place out of Pennsylvania that sells frame sections also. Got mine thru Amazon.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

This is what she looked like when I bought her. Put a 2.5" Rough Country lift on, replaced just about every suspension component, u joints, transfer case drop, and put 33"BFG Mud Terrains with Mickey Thompson Baja Lock wheels. I actually bought it for my youngest son to drive but I've been having way too much fun with it to hand the keys over lol.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice looking Jeep. Welcome to the black Jeep club 







Here's mine when I got her, it's an 03 Rubicon, 5 spd, stock with 196K on it, pretty decent shape.
And here is what it looks like now


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Sweet looking Jeep- those are 35’s?


----------



## cherox (Dec 5, 2018)

Nice Jeeps!


----------



## Cook (Oct 31, 2018)

I want to pick one up too. There's a 2005 with 30k miles (not a typo) and a 2004 with 95k miles local to be. Both auto 4.0L. I'd like the Boss or Western UTV plow but no one knows the part #s that bolt right up. Always requires fabrication. Stork's in PA found a way I believe but not sure. I don't like the meyer plow as it's a full trip board. Fisher doesn't offer one for a 2004 or 2005. I hear the sno-way with down pressure is good but it's a clear plastic plow which doesn't look that great.


----------



## novawagonmaster (Jun 16, 2014)

This will be the 5th winter on my setup.
2000 TJ (175k miles on 4.0 I6 with manual trans) with 7.5' Fisher HT. I have zero complaints.

BTW, I bought mine knowing the frame was in bad shape. I repaired both sides with the full length pieces from autorust.com and they have held up great. Expensive pieces, but they fit perfectly.


----------



## bazjeepers (Nov 18, 2014)

Nice rig @novawagonmaster


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

How do you like the HT? How does it backdrag?


----------



## novawagonmaster (Jun 16, 2014)

Pretty good. That said, I hate back dragging with anything. Never a perfect solution.


----------

